# Pig oil and sulphur



## Sandstone1 (7 September 2010)

Does pig oil and sulphur kill feather mites, I know its for horses with lots of feather and mud fever etc but as i have a cob who suffers a lot with feather mites that keep coming back after being treated wonder if its worth trying.


----------



## Cahill (7 September 2010)

i treated for feather mites with frontline (pump bottle, two weeks apart) and never had to do it again.my cob used to stamp.
it is not licenced for horses but was recomended by a vet.

i use pig oil and sulphur and i think that this deters the condition but you need the initial frontline treatment.

you will not see then because they burrow under the skin.

p.o and sulphur is my bestest internet find.


----------



## Sandstone1 (7 September 2010)

Thanks, ive used frontline and thought it had worked but saw her stamping again today. She had her feathers clipped but they are now growing back so maybe thats why they are back. Will treat again and then try the pig oil


----------



## Cahill (7 September 2010)

you need to treat about 10-14 days apart to catch them all.
i did not need to remove the feather on my pony.
use rubber gloves to get proper cover when applying.
hope it works for you.


----------



## xloopylozzax (7 September 2010)

switch her to shavings if possible, mites tend to be in straw


----------



## Cahill (7 September 2010)

http://www.equinescienceupdate.co.uk/choriopt.htm

chorioptic mange....lots to google.


teresa_f on this forum is knowledgeable and has posts concerning mallanders etc.


----------



## Tnavas (8 September 2010)

itsmylife said:



			Does pig oil and sulphur kill feather mites, I know its for horses with lots of feather and mud fever etc but as i have a cob who suffers a lot with feather mites that keep coming back after being treated wonder if its worth trying.
		
Click to expand...

Do you worm with Ivomec based wormer? Use it every time and it will keep on top of the mites from within.

Often worth bomb drenching to hit them hard, worm weekly for three weeks with an ivermectin or abermectin based wormer


----------



## Sandstone1 (8 September 2010)

Thanks for replys, she lives out so its not straw. I did treat twice with frontline and it seemed to work up til now but it seems they are back again because shes stamping again. I clipped her feathers as I thought it would make it easier to treat. 
How often do you need to apply the pig oil?


----------



## Cahill (8 September 2010)

i use the p.i &s about every 2 weeks.


----------



## Theresa_F (8 September 2010)

If you send me a PM with an email address, I will send you a huge note about keeping hairy horses with healthy legs and hair in show condition.  It is a year round task and you are faced with a life time of having to treat the legs with P&S or just sulphur every few weeks to keep them mite free.

Touch wood, my current two never have had mites and once I treated the previous two with Frontline, then just using P&S kept them from returning again.

The suphur kills mites and the oil protects the hair and creates conditions that the mites do not want to live in.


----------

